# Back to Basics



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Another food that looks really good is EVO Red Meat Formula.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

There are a lot of good foods out there. 

The best is to feed a well balanced raw diet.

The 2nd best is a grain free kibble that your dogs will happily eat, that you can access easily, and that you believe in the company.

In a perfect world look for a company that has it's own production plant to prevent cross contamination, that is small and stands behind it's food, and that consistently produces good results.

Also ALWAYS read labels, always have a backup plan, and always supplement with fresh foods from your kitchen. 

There's no perfect answer for every one dog, a lot comes down to what Koolaid flavor you'll drink. I fed Wellness CORE for a long time, liked it till they changed the formula and my dogs coats dried out. So now I'm feeding Orijen which is more expensive and harder to get.. But they're doing well. My backup in my mind is currently Fromm . They also get homemade biscuits, training treats, leftovers, (mostly healthy), and plenty of other fun things to make their life more interesting.


----------

